# some online offers



## RP john (Aug 1, 2009)

10% off everything in store, get your fathers day presents now! (for a couple of weeks)

FREE UK DELIVERY ON ALL PURCHASES OVER £39.95 *

www.reflectionperfection.co.uk


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Fellas' this would be the time to try RP Final Finish,it really is excellent stuff:thumb:,along with every other product in the shop of course:thumb:,no i'm not bumping the thread,but have used nearly everything with super result's,hopefully John will post the 50/50 i did on baige/brown VW seat,using their carpet and upholestry cleaner,it has excellent cleaning power.


----------



## jason2_uk (Apr 8, 2010)

do you guys have a shop(s), if so where are they based, or is it just online... starting to get into detailing a bit more, and I may as well support a local company if im buying the products!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Jason they have a shop in Enniskillen and Online but also Procar in Carryduff which is closer to u) also is an agent for them in Belfast. If Davey does not have it in stock then RP will do a delivery service to your door...


----------

